# Using Excel to play game



## davidbeehive (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Have you ever played game on Excel? It's racing

Open Excel and press "Ctrl H" to find cell A2000:WC2000 (for Win 2000) or cell X98:l98 (for Win 98) then press Tab and drag mouse on the Chart to play. 

Cheers


----------



## davidbeehive (Jan 12, 2006)

I forgot, Try to use key Alt, Backspace, H, O ->, <-, ....


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Is this the spyhunter game? I've played it before, but it has been a while. Pretty neat game.


----------



## sancho_21 (Jun 6, 2009)

hey guys im gona be real honest im the sort of person who dosent use excel much ..well im trying to play a game on excel but im not sure if you need some special formulas to play this game ? do we need to modify some cells thru the excel to be able to play a game ...im trying to download a game thru gamesexcel but i cant seem to play it ..can someone give me a tip


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF!
Do you know the name of the game?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It was an Easter Egg in Excel 98 and 2000 I don't think it's in the newer versions of Excel.


----------

